# Ice Fishing Is Just Arround The Corner!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So who ice fishes?
Ice fishing is very high on my fishing list.
You could even say that I'm addicted to it! [My wife sure does!  ]
Winter can cause some very serious cabin feaver issues and now that I can't ski any more, ice fishing has filled the void very well.
I don't limit myself to any one type of fish when ice fishing. In fact I love to target multi-species on the ice.
This past winter, I even hooked into a Tiger Muskie at Pineview.
So, why do you like to ice fish?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Actually, I was planning on starting up Ice fishing this year. I have never been but would love to go with anyone who is experienced that wouldn't mind showing someone how to ice fish!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope to have some kind of ice fishing get together this year.
We'll talk more about it as soon as we get safe ice.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Of course you already know that I do.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Dubob, I have a very good feeling about Pineview this year.
That spot over on the South side of the narrows should produce some nice Perch this season.
I just hope that I can keep an ice augar running this year!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Gotta love fishing with a short stick!!!!!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

> Gotta love fishing with a short stick!!!!!


YES I DO!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are my list of places to hit up this year ice fishing in no particular order(if accessable)

Holmes Creek
Pineview
Causey
Mantua
Hyrum
Lost Creek
East Cayon

possibles if there is good reports
Echo
Rockport

I also cant wait for some fall and winter fishing on the Weber, excellent times.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A great list, waltny, but I would add Strawberry to it!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Strawberry would be great, but with no 4 wheeler, sled and with a hand auger(2 1/2+ feet of ice???), I cant justify a 2 hour drive to catch a bunch in the slot. That just me though. I think Ill be at homles the most with frequent trips to pineview and mantua.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D ???? You pushed this issue last year and guess what happened....the lakes froze !!!!....   

A true story: A long time ago I had a friend who had a vasectomy, the doc ordered him to sit on a bag ice for at least three days to keep the swelling down...Well, my friend (me), got a little restless and not being able to sit in one spot for 5 seconds ( still the same ) my bro and I headed for Otter Creek. Coldest year I've ever seen. I 'sat' on that ice for three solid days never had a bite! Can't really say I froze my *** off but it did take care of the problem....   

Anyway...that was the end of my ice fishing...never done it since.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45, next time cut a hole in the ice and drop a line in!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> .45, next time cut a hole in the ice and drop a line in!


Now....that is good advice....Thank you !!...


----------



## bwhitty (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey everybody. I just found this site and am excited to be here. I love ice fishing and I'm getting a shelter as soon as they come in so I am ready to go!!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love ice fishing! I really like Strawberry as well... But East Canyon treated us pretty good last year I must say. Grandpa D I think a get together on the ice is a great idea... And when they freeze Im there!


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I love ice fishing I like to go to mantua. close to home and some good fishing but I try
other places to I sometimes go to Danels big fish there. love the sport.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love ice fishing. did some on my honey moon this year up at the berry and this year proubly do some up at pinview for are one year. I fishing is one of the funest fishing i have done. it nice to walk on teh water or ride the bikes and make it easyer to move around to find the fish. Hope to do a little morre ice fishing this year.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I love ice fishing as well..it lets us losers who thought it was a good idea to sell his boat and free-load off his uncles boat. the chance to get out in the middle of the lake with a short stick. some of the places I go are

causey 
pineview 
strawberry
and a few secret locations only reached via snowmobile or snowshoe


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

and you dont have to worry about jet skies, wake boards, water skiers, and the rest of the recreational boaters.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

No boats, but I did have a guy with a parashute and a snowboard buzz me at Pineview last winter.
I'm not sure, but it may have been Super Dell! *()*


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> No boats, but I did have a guy with a parashute and a snowboard buzz me at Pineview last winter.
> I'm not sure, but it may have been Super Dell! *()*


Well, I will say that sounds like a good time and get you out to the middle in record time!

I am an adrenline junkie when Im not fishing or taking pictures.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorite spots to try at the beginning of the ice season is Huntington.
If you want to have some fun, hook into some Tiger Trout up there!
You will want to fish it early in the season though, because it gets so much snow by the end of January, you can't get out on the ice. Then try drilling over 3' of ice and snow to get to the fish.

I also like to fish Daniels. Even though it's artificial and barbless, you can have some great fun up there.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I like to hit the Berry right after first ice, before most people dare enter. Got a few cutts and bows above the slot last year. One was too big to get out of an 8 inch hole, my buddy caught it and it was heartwrenching to see it not fit through. I am planning on hitting the Gorge this winter.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I enjoy ice fishing quite a bit-- especially december and january. Early ice is when I have the most success and the thinner the ice is the better as long as it is 2 1/2 " or more. This could be in part because I only have a hand auger and drilling more than 8" of ice gives me a sharp pain in my right elbow I refer to as ice-elbow (like tennis elbow but not as yuppy). I am pushing for a power auger for my b-day in november so I'll keep my fingers crossed. A tent and heater keep things more comfy too but I can do without them if I need to, but I will NOT ice fish without my sonar unit. It is nothing too fancy but I couldn't imagine going back to fishing blind. My favorite places to ice fish are Scofield in december and strawberry in january. I usually hit rockport and deer creek a couple times but they are hit and miss. Utah Lake is fun when the white bass are in the harbors.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Auger Help,

I need a new auger the one I have is a tetanus shot waiting to happen...It's dated and heavy...can anyone suggest good auger? Possibly light and holds its edge a lot longer..


----------

